# Good DHIR approved scale



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, 

I'm taking the leap and going on test next year. Thought I might ask for a scale for christmas. Can anyone suggest a good one and where to purchase-Thanks! 
I've seen hanging ones and digital platform style. Not sure what is more convenient.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Most everyone uses a hanging scale.
After shopping around I found this one (1st one) and it just tested within a 1/10th of a lb again.

http://www.enasco.com/top/320/Milking+Supplies+&+Equipment/Scales/?configAction=y

:blush Course I did have to chisel fly poop off it to be able to take it for certification. :rolleyes Should have seen TSA when I showed them what was round and looked like a land mine in my suitcase on the way to Convention. :laughcry
Kaye


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

Too funny Kaye, you do know that a large freezer, zip-lock bag with a hole cut in the center of the bottom will slip over your scale,and protect it from fly-poop!

The Palouse brand hanging scale is one of the best. I think Hoeggers carries them.

Ken


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin, :lol


> zip-lock bag with a hole cut in the center of the bottom will slip over your scale,and protect it from fly-poop!


I DO NOW!! and I hate slippery,wet fly poop when you're cleaning them.
Kaye


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

What a great idea, no need to clean the scale anymore


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay, this is kind of a dumb question-how do I get it tested once I have one-
and Kaye what brand of scale is it-you didn't say?
I have an old dairy one that I got from Jeffers that does 1/10th lb, ugly and rusted but appears to work, if I'm not to embarassed I suppose I could try that.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin
Ok,Ken, I looked up the Palouse scale :faint $81.95 vs my $39.65?? 
:lol You've not seen me post about SHOPPING and saving $$. :lol I'm CHEAP ! Though that is a NICE scale and I might have to think about it when I hit the lottery. :lol
Kaye


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Mishael,
I used a Jeffer's dairy scale for about 10yrs. and it always tested good. Just had to buy another one 2nd go around. 
Kaye


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

Kaye White said:


> :biggrin
> Ok,Ken, I looked up the Palouse scale :faint $81.95 vs my $39.65??
> :lol You've not seen me post about SHOPPING and saving $$. :lol I'm CHEAP ! Though that is a NICE scale and I might have to think about it when I hit the lottery. :lol
> Kaye


Kaye, the Palouse isn't the digital, it is the $39.65 one. I have my Hoegger catalog right here....

Ken


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Both the dial and digital Palouse scales will calibrate. When we had our DHIA class last February, I ordered out both to take to the class, and also took my old 14 year old Oster Dairy scale. All of them calibrated well. Since my old scales were still accurate, I sold the other 2 scales.
The DHIA lab can calibrate the scales for you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

You may want to check the regs. on digital vs. mechanical.......
I was under the impression that digital scales were not allowed to be used on official test......also that scales have to be re certified annually. 
You know.......I was set up to test with AGS, and Langston last season......so maybe I'm set up a little different than other folks.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Our class was taken at the the DHIA lab in Stephenville, Texas. They calibrated our scales for free. I took the Palouse digital scale and someone else had a set of digital Postal scales. They checked both and said they were fine to use. Pat Fausett taught our class and has been a milk tester for as long as I can remember. I've known her since the late 50's.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:lol I looked at the online catalog and that was what came up- digital. Oh,well.
Yes, you can use digital...friend of mine uses a postal scale...any scale that will test within 1/10 of accuracy.

To get them certified you will need to attend a class on filling out the paper work. That is if you are going on Owner/Sampler. If not, you need someone else to do your testing. There should be a local DHI in your area. Or go through Langston. I *hear* they send you all the paperwork and you take the test at home. You can mail your scales, with a fee, to have them certified.

We hadn't had a re-certification class in our state in 2 yrs. and I was concerned my certification would run out, so I hauled my scales with me to Convention and attended the workshop to re-certify. I'm seriously considering going back to owner/sampler, as my tester is moving too far away to test me.
kaye


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

Kaye,

I switched from standard to Owner/Sampler this year. My tester was always late, or wanting to switch the dates on me. It will be SO much easier! 

Ken


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Mishael......since your going to take the leap, let me suggest these things to you.
1. go ahead now, and get all your ducks lined up to where you will be ready when the time comes.......make contact with your registries DHIR coordinator. Get them to send you all the rules that will aply to doing your test, ask questions about things that you don't understand. 
2. go ahead now and make contact with the person in charge at the lab. that you will be testing with......if you happen to use Langston, then I beleive that EVA VAQUEZ is the person in charge at this time. Note; Langston has converted from using cow forms to fill out, and have a system that is more goat freindly.

All I'm really trying to say here is this.....Going on test is work, and cost a little bit of money. No need in doing all this and then get your test voided for some reason such as not getting the paperwork filled out correctly, or forgetting to get your scales calibrated. Cross your T's and dot your I's, to where everything can be made official.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you for the info. I am going on group test and have been in touch with a couple people in my local group. One has helped me fill out the paperwork for ADGA. The coordinator for the group (not sure if that is the right term) has agreed to come train me after my first doe freshens. I have also contacted my state/district person and am supposed to get some info from them but have not received it and it has been over a month so perhaps I should follow that up.
If I'm missing something please let me know. ALso I looked over the fees and I didn't think it was to bad. Is there more to it. I will have 8 does on test.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Good.....you've got the ball rolling already......and you're with a group who are already trained and testing. You should be able to follow their lead if they've had no problems.......Your state person maybe slow to move, I had to wake mine up a time or two, as all he could dream about were cows. Just double check the forms to make sure that they have been signed and filled out correctly before they are sent in with the samples.

Hope all goes well. Whim.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2007)

I have the digital scale. I did spent more on this because I'm not good in reading this little black pointer :/ Numbers on the display are much easier for me. I bought mine at caprine supply and they said it could not be used for testing. I'm glad to hear that I can use it, as I wanted to go on test next year  I like this scale a lot 
i wish i could do group test but here are no other goat people. Where do I send the scale for calibration?


----------



## SandyReuel (Nov 14, 2007)

Dear Michael,
Several of us in the group that you will be joining for test, have the digital scales and absolutely love them. They are more accurate over the long run than the hanging scales and much easier to read but they are more expensive. If you chose to go with a digital scale be sure to get one that weighs in pounds and tenths NOT pounds and ounces. I suggest that you go ahead and borrow a hanging scale for awhile until you see and use the different scales we are using in the group then make your choice. We take our scale back to the place we bought it to have it certified each season and send a copy of the certification to NWDGHIA. The digital platform scales are awesome for weighing baby goats too :-D
Sandy


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

I really wish I could remember who told me that only the certified mechanical scales could be used to do official test......it was someone high up in this stuff, and should have known. I know that on that info. that I had , that I bought the hanging mechanical scale.......... :duh I could have had a V8


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

Good idea Sandy! I will use the old one I have and see what I think of the others used in the group.
I am starting to get excited! I was a little bummed to get my biotracking results today and see I have 2 doe's open, but I suppose I should look at the bright side-I have 6 confirmed bred and I think the two new does were bred last week. Here I thought I'd have everyone kidding at once and it gonna be drug out half the year again-geesh! oh, well


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

I bought a digital fish scale at a sporting goods store & it's currently at the DHI lab to be calibrated. I have the non digital one from a dairy supply & I HATE it.....if it gets bumped, it's no longer right & has to be lined up again. It often weighs 5 different weights when the same thing is weighed 5 times. The digital fish scale was only $20 & has a tare feature & weighed the same over & over.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

Geez, yaw are making this scale/calibration thing look like a cake walk compared to what I went through.


----------

